# Classic car insurance



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning all. Have any of you got experience with classic car insurance and where to try etc? I have had a quote off of Lancaster but not sure who else to try and if there are any things to be careful of

TIA

Nick


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Try Haggerty Classic car insurance


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Have used Footman James.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Try Carole Nash, fair people.
With all classic insurance watch mileage allowance, storage insurance and agreed value.
Make sure you have a good case for agreed value, e.g. evidence of restoration, or being valued by an approved assessor. 

Speak to the people rather than do it all on line, put that all the agreed points down on e-mail / letter and ask to sign so there is no areas unclear.

And of course read their T&C’s before handing your hard earned cash over, I case that you have to claim, everybody knows where they stand.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I have used Richardson Hosken for about 25 years. They allow driving to and from work which some don't. Had to claim once (car is still being repaired) and the assessor was brilliant. The damage should have written my car off on value but as I have had it for nigh on 30 years I wasn't keen on that. He suggested if we can get the repairer to fix it at an agreed cost they would pay up to the amount that wouldn't write it off and I can pay the rest. Means I've still got the car and I can add in any extra repairs if needs be.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Chris Knott were very competitive for me


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Competitive rates recently from Lancaster and Adrian Flux.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Can highly recommend Classicline Insurance. Both my mini and my Dads Lotus are with them. They provide proper agreed valuations and also laid up insurance if you car is off the road for a while etc.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

One more for Classicline who have 2 of my classics on cover.

Also RH do another

Both are excellent, and I have had claims too which were handled properly. On classics, its sometimes better to pay a little more as the normal companies will wriggle like hell


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe worth giving Peter Best a call:

https://www.classiccarinsurance.co.uk/classic-car-insurance-age/

Andy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Nick-ST said:


> Morning all. Have any of you got experience with classic car insurance and where to try etc? I have had a quote off of Lancaster but not sure who else to try and if there are any things to be careful of
> 
> TIA
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick,

By all means give us a try here at Adrian Flux - 0800 916 1288 - we do provide a club discount for Detailing World members' as well.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for all your inputs folks!


----------

